# Southern Humor



## gwkr36a (Dec 22, 2005)

In a small southern town ther was a "Nativity Scene" that showed great skill and talent had gone into creating it.
One small feature bothered me. the three Wisen Men were wearing fireman's helmets!
Totally unable to come up with a reason or explanation I left.
At a "Quick Stop" on the edge of town, Iasked the blonde waitress about the helmets.
She exploded into a rage, yelling at me, "You darn yankees never read the Bible do you"
I assured her that I did, but simply couldn't recall anything about firemen in the Bible.
She jerked the Bible from behind the counter and ruffled through some pages and finally jabbed her finger at a passage. Sticking it in my face she said, "See, it says right here, The three wise men cam from afar!"
________________________________________________________________

Father O'malley rose from his bed one fine morning in his new Texas parrish. He walked to the window of his bedroom to get a deep breath of the day outside. He noticed that there was a jackass lying dead in the middle of his front lawn. He called the local police station to report his finding. the conversation went like this:
"Good moring this is Sgt. Flaherty, how may I help you?"
"And the best of the day to yer self. this is Fr. O'Malley at St. Bridget's church. There's a jackass lying dead in me front lawn. Would ye be so kind as to send a couple of yer lads over to take care of the matter."
Sgt. Flaherty, considering himself to be quite the wit, replied with a smirk, "Well, Father, it was always my impression that you people took care of the last rites."
There was dead silence for a few seconds then Fr. O'Malley replied, "Aye, that's certainly  true,but we are also obliged to notify the next of kin."


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 22, 2005)

I love the next of kin!!!


----------



## TexasTamale (Dec 22, 2005)

Good One's gwkr36a!!!!


----------

